# 03 MF 231S Steering issues



## Jimbobiggs (2 mo ago)

Hi too all, new member here as of today. I just inherited a 03 MF 231S. I have check the forum for a similar thread but no help. The tractor runs great but not so much for the steering. It has a hydrostatic power steering and lift pump on the right side of engine with a pickup tube running to the transfer case for fluid. I have replaced ALL of the filters and fluid, engine, fuel and hydraulic. My issue is that the steering runs great for about three minutes then stops. I thought that I might be getting air in the system because there are air bubbles after it stops. After about ten minutes I can startup and again have steering for three minutes then stops again. The steering wheel just spins around. There are no fluid leaks visible. I am using Legacy tractor fluid which I obtained from a small business that sells a lot of MF parts. He thought that the AW 46 hydraulic fluid I was using was causing the pump to cavitate and lose pressure. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If your tractor has the tandem pump (one for lift and one for steering) and one common suction, then should that suction/supply be a problem it will affect both pumps. If the steering fails, the lift and/or remotes will also have problems. How do you stand on that? 

Also, in your service/fluid change you did remove and service the suction filter inside the canister down under the foot plate, right?


----------



## Jimbobiggs (2 mo ago)

Fedup, You are correct in that the hydrostatic pump on the rt side of the motor does service the power steering and front loader. And yes, I did also replace the suction filter in the canister under the foot plate, even though one should be able to clean and reinstall the old one. since I do not have any leaks where air could be entering I am wondering if the pump might be the problem. Have you experienced the same issue yourself? Thanks for the response!!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Experienced the same issue? Many times, and it's not always caused by the same things. 

Again, the two pumps share a common drive and have separate outputs, but in this case I'm not all that clear on the suction/supply side of things. The large suction tube appears to connect to front pump section, while the rear or steering pump section looks more like a form of closed loop type system. Like the output goes directly to the steering valve, the return from which goes through a filter and then back to the top of the pump. Maybe I'm misinterpreting what I see in the diagram. That seems a bit strange, but then some features I see on Turkish built tractors simply ARE strange. A little more detail on that particular part of the system might help.


----------

